# Tivo in seperate room



## ad_jack (Jul 20, 2007)

hey guys, im wondering if anybody here can help me. Currently i am using tivo in a different room to the sky box and have been using a wireless video sender to transmit signals to tivo. This has been working good now for about 6 months until yesterday. I installed a wireless router for my new ps3  and has now made the video sender signal unwatchable. 

Ive been looking for REALLY long scart cables online but can only find 10m and i need (rough estimate) 25m, give or take. alternatively ive seen 25m DIY cable but id have to solder both scart plugs onto it, not sure if i could do this. The only other option i can think of is a 5.8GHz(i think) video sender for tivo but cannot find any for sale in UK.
Anyone been in similar situation or have any suggestions

also don't really wanna get rid of wireless router as it now supplies 2 pcs, laptop and ps3, but cant live without tivo.

Hope i dont have a Internet Vs Tivo ahead

Ad


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

You can daisy chain 3 x 10 m scart leads together using scart couplers.

I use this method to watch in the bedroom and it works perfectly. It is an expensive solution though!


----------



## ad_jack (Jul 20, 2007)

and this is just as good quality? ill have a look into it thanks:up:


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

If you goto Maplins they will make up bespoke cables for you. It shouldn't be any more expensive than cables & couplers (but you'll have to go & check) & I would imagine the losses are lower than the couplers route although I'm no expert. It's still a bit Heath Robinson though. You could look at someone like Keene's website who do video distribution over CAT5 & get CAT5 over the mains solution such as Homeplugs to route the video.

If you use the Distribution Amp & twin receiver pack here http://www.keene.co.uk/electronics/product.php?mycat=10_95_525_537_532 & that will cost £189.00 & if you goto this thread on the Chit-Chat forum here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=379510 they discuss the CAT5 over the mains options. It looks like you can get something for under £40. If your IR is transmitted by the sender you will need an IR solution in which case you can buy the lot for £258. A lot of money but it will give you tivo back & it's quite a future proof solution.

Another angle would be to lose your router & equip yourself with the mains CAT5 solution throughout the house which would work out cheaper.

Sorry to witter on but I'm up early for a flight & I'm killing time.

Martin


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

ad_jack said:


> Currently i am using tivo in a different room to the sky box


Why?

If the TiVo has control of the sky box (as it should) then put the sky box in the same room as the TiVo. Rather than getting 25m of SCART cables, just get 25m of coax and move the sky box.


----------



## ad_jack (Jul 20, 2007)

blindlemon said:


> Why?


 The sky box is in the living room, tivo is in my bedroom because i live in a shared house. we had sky installed but i had a tivo so we agreed i could send sky to my room to record pre decided shows. you can see why i cant move the sky.


blindlemon said:


> If the TiVo has control of the sky box (as it should)


 it does, tivo IR wand sends remote signal through sender

The cat5 cable solution looks a tad bit expensive for me, cheers martin. I think il go with cable/coupler or a made to spec cable depending on price. Im not massivley fussed on having THE BEST quality aslong as its watchable, my AV sender was a little grainy before anyway.

Thanks for your suggestions guys

ps anyone know of an AV sender that doesnt get interferance from other wireless devices?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

ad_jack said:


> ps anyone know of an AV sender that doesnt get interferance from other wireless devices?


Niot really possible as WiFi, Bluetooth and video senders all share the same frequencies.

I am quite lucky that I have had my video sender since 2001 (before WiFi became popular) and it nicely blocks the lower channels (1-4) of WiFi, thus there are no WiFi channels in my area using these channels. People have obviously tried and are all now in the higher WiFi channel numbers, I know my neighbour did, but didn't realise why the lower channels didn't work.

My brother who lives in London has tried quite a few video senders, Argos and 4 different ones from car boot sales and has not had any success as there are too many WiFi networks around his house. He has moved to CAT5 video distribution and whilst doing it pulled an extra cable for data. It wasn't cheap but picture is excellent (might be RGB as opposed to compostie for RF senders), carries widescreen switching and carries IR back perfectly to change channel.


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, I'll offer you my services to make you a cable as ive done the same but on a much smaller scale. I god fed up with using a 1 meter scart cable when all i needed was a 20cm one to go from the freeview box to the aux input of tivo. see picture below.


Maplins has 3 types of scart cable:
20-way screened scart cable @ £1.79/meter
9-way screen scart non screened cable @ £1.19/meter
individually screen universal cable @ £2.29/meter

25m one using parts from maplin comes in at

2 x Scart Plugs @ £1.29 = £2.58
25m cable using the £1.79 cable = £44.75

Bloody hell, thats expensive. LOL

There must be another way, like extend the satellite coax instead, thats peanuts to buy.

Cheers


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

SCART PLUG TO PLUG LEAD - GOLD 15M  £14.04 (+ £5 delivery) @ CPC

or
SCART TO BARE ENDS - 20M  £16.39


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Go for Sky Multiroom for a year at &#163;10 per month extra (so &#163;120) including box and shared dish LNB install and then desubscribe from multiroom at the end of the year. At which point you still have a working Sky Freesat box.

You will now have a Sky box next to the Tivo fully under your command and no cabling required.


----------



## ad_jack (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys, I think i might go with pete77's idea as i have a spare digibox here and was thinking about getting a quad LNB so that i could have freesat in my room ready for the switchover (no freeview in my area).

benallenuk, thank you very much for the offer, most kind. I may take you up on the offer in the near future if i decide against multiroom.  If that is ok of course. 

Thanks again


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ad_jack said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions guys, I think i might go with pete77's idea as i have a spare digibox here and was thinking about getting a quad LNB so that i could have freesat in my room ready for the switchover (no freeview in my area).


If you already have a spare digibox and a Sky Yellow House card (if not www.freesatfromsky.co.uk will sell you a card for £20) then your only costs should be the Quad LNB plus the extra cable run so only £20 or so.

I think this has to be the best option as being at the mercy of the viewing preferences of those in the other room for at least part of the time has to be bad news. And however you route the signal from the current Sky Digibox to the other room you are still subject to that.


----------

